

Ask HN: Please review my startup (sunshines)  - alex4life

Hi Everybody,<p>This is actually my first time submitting but have been a reader for some time now. Me and my girlfriend just started a website for online photo sharing.<p>Now I know what you're thinking: That's been done before. Yes, but there's a twist. We like the sun, and pictures of the sun are rare so we dedicated this website to share photographs of sunshine with eachother, obviously with social media linkup and everything.<p>As for now we are still in Beta but it would be very helpful if some of you could drop in and tell me what you think, where's improvement.<p>Some notes:<p>-What do you think about the UI?
-How would you rate navigating the site (1-10)?
-Would you use it?
-Would you recommend us to a friend? (1-10)<p>I've made two beta accounts so you can pick which one you want to use. They're accesible at: www.sunshin.es/wp-admin<p>Usr: Star
Pass: Star<p>Usr: Night
pass: Night<p>For some more info on the site and the concept visit the blog section. (sunshin.es/blog) 
Let me know what you think! :D
Thank you very much for reading<p>Alex
======
Raphael
Put some pictures on the front page.

~~~
alex4life
Good advice! did you mean the temporary splash page or the actual homepage?
(<http://sunshin.es/sunshin.es>)

------
stevenwilkin
Supplied usernames and passwords should be all lowercase, ie:

user: star pass: star

user: night pass: night

~~~
alex4life
.....Stupid habit of me...sorry..

